# pagefile.sys und hiberfil.sys verschieben?



## FCKW36 (21. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal ne Frage. Ich habe ne 128gb SSD von Samsung. Diese Festplatte ist für das Betriebssystem (Windwos 7 64 Bit) und Battlefield 4 gedacht. Zudem sind noch einige kleine Programme auf dieser Festplatte.

Nun ist leider mein Speicherplatz ziemlich beschränkt auf der SSD. Habe jetzt noch knapp 11gb frei, da kann ich aber wirklich jetzt langsam fast nichts mehr rausholen. Nun sind mir die beiden Dateien pagefile.sys und hiberfil.sys im C:/ Verzeichnis aufgefallen. Die beiden Dateien sind zusammen 14gb groß. Ich weiß, dass die eine Datei wohl die Auslagerung für den virtuellen Speicher und die andere Datei für den Ruhezustand verantwortlich ist. Ich brauche den Ruhezustand aber weiterhin.

Nun meine Frage, ich habe noch 2 andere interne Festplatten. Kann ich nicht diese beiden Dateien auf eine andere Festplatte legen und dem PC vorgaukeln, sie seien noch auf C:/? Wenn das geht, wird der PC langsamer, weil das Auslagern der Datein aus dem virtuellen Speicher auf eine SSD schneller geht, als auf eine HDD?

Bin auf eure Tipps sehr gespannt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Deep Thought (21. April 2014)

Die Auslagerungsdatei zu verschieben, ist eigentlich recht einfach. Du musst nur den virtuellen Speicher für das C-Laufwerk abschalten, und dafür eine auf einer anderen HD anlegen, und neu starten. Klingt komplizierter als es ist. 
Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung nach "Ändern der Größe des virtuellen Arbeitsspeichers", da wird es genauer erklärt.

Der PC wird dabei beim auslagern natürlich *deutlich* langsamer. SSDs verkaufen sich ja nicht grundlos so gut... 

Ob sich die Aktion auch auf die hiberfil.sys auswirkt, bzw. wie man die verschiebt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. April 2014)

Die hiberfil.sys ist die Datei für den Ruhezustand und speichert dort dann alle Daten ab die sich im RAM befinden wenn der PC in den Ruhezustand geht.

pagefile.sys Datei kann man verschieben muss man aber nicht, Verkleinern hilft auch.

Habe da mal was vorbereitet, 
1. TXT Datei erstellen(Name egal).
2. Text der folgt Kopieren und in die TXT Datei einfügen.
3. Speichern als name.CMD
4. Als admin starten.

```
@echo off
:menue
COLOR 07

powercfg /hibernate off

Echo ######################################################################
Echo Nun hast du deinen Ruhezustand deaktiviert und die hiberfil.sys      #
Echo Datei wird nun automatisch von Windows 7 geloescht und nimmt         #
Echo keinen weiteren Speicherplatz in deinem System ein.                  #
Echo ######################################################################
pause
Echo ######################################################################
Echo #                     Auslagerungsdatei		        	  #
Echo ######################################################################

:auslager

Echo Hauptauswahl Auslagerungsdatei:
Echo Geben sie an wieviele Auslagerungsdateien Sie haben wollen:
Echo 0 bei KEINE Auslagerungsdatei
Echo 1 bei eine Auslagerungsdatei
Echo 2 bei Zwei Auslagerungsdateien
Echo 3 Beenden

set /p eingabe=

 if %eingabe% == 0 goto Leer
 if %eingabe% == 1 goto auslager1
 if %eingabe% == 2 goto auslager2
 if %eingabe% == 3 goto end
 if NOT %eingabe% == 0 goto fehler1
 if NOT %eingabe% == 1 goto fehler1
 if NOT %eingabe% == 2 goto fehler1
 if NOT %eingabe% == 3 goto fehler1


rem ######################################################################
rem eine Auslagerungsdatei						 #
rem ######################################################################

:auslager1

Echo Geben sie das Laufwerk an:
Echo C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
Echo Bitte nur den Buchstaben eingeben nicht : oder :/ dahinter. Beispiel: D
Set /p LW1=Buchstabe: 
if NOT %LW1% == C goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == D goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == E goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == G goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == H goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == I goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == J goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == K goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == L goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == M goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == N goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == O goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == P goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == Q goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == R goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == S goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == T goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == U goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == V goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == W goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == X goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == Y goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == Z goto fehler2
if %LW1% == 1 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 2 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 3 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 4 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 5 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 6 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 7 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 8 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 9 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 0 goto fehler3

Echo.
rem ------------------------------
Echo Geben sie die Minimum Groesse der Auslagerungsdatei an:
Echo Empfohlen: 16

 echo     1 -  16MB
 echo     2 -  128MB
 echo     3 -  256MB
 echo     4 -  512MB
 echo     5 - 1024MB
 echo     6 - 1536MB
 echo     7 - 2048MB
 echo     8 - 2560MB
 echo     9 - 3072MB

 SET /P Choice=
 IF '%Choice%'=='1' set mini=16
 IF '%Choice%'=='2' set mini=128
 IF '%Choice%'=='3' set mini=256
 IF '%Choice%'=='4' set mini=512
 IF '%Choice%'=='5' set mini=1024
 IF '%Choice%'=='6' set mini=1536
 IF '%Choice%'=='7' set mini=2048
 IF '%Choice%'=='8' set mini=2560
 IF '%Choice%'=='9' set mini=3072
if not '%Choice%'== '1' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '2' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '3' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '4' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '5' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '6' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '7' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '8' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '9' goto fehler4

rem ------------------------------


 Echo.
Echo Windows default: MIN=1.5 x RAM. MAX=3 x RAM.

Echo Geben sie die MAXIMUM Größe an:
 echo 1 fuer 3072 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  2048 MB RAM 
 echo 2 fuer 3840 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  2560 MB RAM 
 echo 3 fuer 4608 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  3072 MB RAM 
 echo 4 fuer 6072 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  4048 MB RAM 
 echo 5 fuer 7680 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  5120 MB RAM 
 echo 6 fuer 9216 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  6144 MB RAM 
 echo 7 fuer 12288 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  8192 MB RAM 
 echo 8 fuer 18432 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei 12288 MB RAM 
 echo 9 fuer 24576 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei 16384 MB RAM 

 SET /P Choice= 

 IF '%Choice%'=='1' set maxi=3072
 IF '%Choice%'=='2' set maxi=3840
 IF '%Choice%'=='3' set maxi=4608
 IF '%Choice%'=='4' set maxi=6072
 IF '%Choice%'=='5' set maxi=7680
 IF '%Choice%'=='6' set maxi=9216
 IF '%Choice%'=='7' set maxi=12288
 IF '%Choice%'=='8' set maxi=18432
 IF '%Choice%'=='9' set maxi=24576
if not '%Choice%'== '1' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '2' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '3' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '4' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '5' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '6' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '7' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '8' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '9' goto fehler4

rem Ausführen
rem ######################################################################

reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v "PagingFiles" /t "Reg_Multi_SZ" /s ">" /d "%LW1%:\pagefile.sys %mini% %maxi%" /f

goto Page9

rem ######################################################################
rem Zwei Auslagerungsdateien
rem ######################################################################

:auslager2
Echo Geben sie die daten fuer das Laufwerk 1 an !!!!
Echo Geben sie das Laufwerk an:
Echo C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
Echo Bitte nur den Buchstaben eingeben micht : oder :/ dahinter. Beispiel: D
Set /p LW1=Buchstabe: 
if NOT %LW1% == C goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == D goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == E goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == G goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == H goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == I goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == J goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == K goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == L goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == M goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == N goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == O goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == P goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == Q goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == R goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == S goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == T goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == U goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == V goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == W goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == X goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == Y goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW1% == Z goto fehler2
if %LW1% == 1 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 2 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 3 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 4 goto fehler3 
if %LW1% == 5 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 6 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 7 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 8 goto fehler3
if %LW1% == 9 goto fehler3 
if %LW1% == 0 goto fehler3 

Echo.
rem ------------------------------
Echo Geben sie die Minimum Groesse der Auslagerungsdatei an:
Echo Empfohlen: 16

 echo     1 -  16MB
 echo     2 -  128MB
 echo     3 -  256MB
 echo     4 -  512MB
 echo     5 - 1024MB
 echo     6 - 1536MB
 echo     7 - 2048MB
 echo     8 - 2560MB
 echo     9 - 3072MB

 SET /P Choice=

 IF '%Choice%'=='1' set mini1=16
 IF '%Choice%'=='2' set mini1=128
 IF '%Choice%'=='3' set mini1=256
 IF '%Choice%'=='4' set mini1=512
 IF '%Choice%'=='5' set mini1=1024
 IF '%Choice%'=='6' set mini1=1536
 IF '%Choice%'=='7' set mini1=2048
 IF '%Choice%'=='8' set mini1=2560
 IF '%Choice%'=='9' set mini1=3072
if not '%Choice%'== '1' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '2' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '3' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '4' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '5' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '6' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '7' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '8' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '9' goto fehler4


rem ------------------------------


 Echo.
Echo Windows default: MIN=1.5 x RAM. MAX=3 x RAM.

Echo Geben sie die MAXIMUM Größe an:
 echo 1 fuer 3072 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  2048 MB RAM 
 echo 2 fuer 3840 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  2560 MB RAM 
 echo 3 fuer 4608 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  3072 MB RAM 
 echo 4 fuer 6072 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  4048 MB RAM 
 echo 5 fuer 7680 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  5120 MB RAM 
 echo 6 fuer 9216 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  6144 MB RAM 
 echo 7 fuer 12288 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  8192 MB RAM 
 echo 8 fuer 18432 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei 12288 MB RAM 
 echo 9 fuer 24576 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei 16384 MB RAM 

 SET /P Choice= 

 IF '%Choice%'=='1' set maxi1=3072
 IF '%Choice%'=='2' set maxi1=3840
 IF '%Choice%'=='3' set maxi1=4608
 IF '%Choice%'=='4' set maxi1=6072
 IF '%Choice%'=='5' set maxi1=7680
 IF '%Choice%'=='6' set maxi1=9216
 IF '%Choice%'=='7' set maxi1=12288
 IF '%Choice%'=='8' set maxi1=18432
 IF '%Choice%'=='9' set maxi1=24576
if not '%Choice%'== '1' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '2' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '3' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '4' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '5' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '6' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '7' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '8' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '9' goto fehler4


rem ------------------------------


Echo Geben sie die daten fuer das Laufwerk 2 an !!!!
Echo Geben sie das Laufwerk an:
Echo C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
Echo Bitte nur den Buchstaben eingeben micht : oder :/ dahinter. Beispiel: D
Set /p LW2=Buchstabe: 
if NOT %LW2% == C goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == D goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == E goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == G goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == H goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == I goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == J goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == K goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == L goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == M goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == N goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == O goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == P goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == Q goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == R goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == S goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == T goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == U goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == V goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == W goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == X goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == Y goto fehler2 | if NOT %LW2% == Z goto fehler2
if %LW2% == 1 goto fehler3
if %LW2% == 2 goto fehler3
if %LW2% == 3 goto fehler3
if %LW2% == 4 goto fehler3 
if %LW2% == 5 goto fehler3
if %LW2% == 6 goto fehler3
if %LW2% == 7 goto fehler3
if %LW2% == 8 goto fehler3
if %LW2% == 9 goto fehler3 
if %LW1% == 0 goto fehler3 

Echo.
rem ------------------------------
Echo Geben sie die Minimum Groesse der Auslagerungsdatei an:
Echo Empfohlen: 16

 echo     1 -  16MB
 echo     2 -  128MB
 echo     3 -  256MB
 echo     4 -  512MB
 echo     5 - 1024MB
 echo     6 - 1536MB
 echo     7 - 2048MB
 echo     8 - 2560MB
 echo     9 - 3072MB

 SET /P Choice=

 IF '%Choice%'=='1' set mini2=16
 IF '%Choice%'=='2' set mini2=128
 IF '%Choice%'=='3' set mini2=256
 IF '%Choice%'=='4' set mini2=512
 IF '%Choice%'=='5' set mini2=1024
 IF '%Choice%'=='6' set mini2=1536
 IF '%Choice%'=='7' set mini2=2048
 IF '%Choice%'=='8' set mini2=2560
 IF '%Choice%'=='9' set mini2=3072
if not '%Choice%'== '1' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '2' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '3' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '4' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '5' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '6' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '7' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '8' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '9' goto fehler4


rem ------------------------------


 Echo.
Echo Windows default: MIN=1.5 x RAM. MAX=3 x RAM.

Echo Geben sie die MAXIMUM Größe an:
 echo 1 fuer 3072 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  2048 MB RAM 
 echo 2 fuer 3840 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  2560 MB RAM 
 echo 3 fuer 4608 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  3072 MB RAM 
 echo 4 fuer 6072 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  4048 MB RAM 
 echo 5 fuer 7680 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  5120 MB RAM 
 echo 6 fuer 9216 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  6144 MB RAM 
 echo 7 fuer 12288 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  8192 MB RAM 
 echo 8 fuer 18432 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei 12288 MB RAM 
 echo 9 fuer 24576 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei 16384 MB RAM 

 SET /P Choice= 

 IF '%Choice%'=='1' set maxi2=3072
 IF '%Choice%'=='2' set maxi2=3840
 IF '%Choice%'=='3' set maxi2=4608
 IF '%Choice%'=='4' set maxi2=6072
 IF '%Choice%'=='5' set maxi2=7680
 IF '%Choice%'=='6' set maxi2=9216
 IF '%Choice%'=='7' set maxi2=12288
 IF '%Choice%'=='8' set maxi2=18432
 IF '%Choice%'=='9' set maxi2=24576
if not '%Choice%'== '1' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '2' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '3' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '4' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '5' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '6' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '7' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '8' goto fehler4 | if not '%Choice%'== '9' goto fehler4

rem Ausführen
rem ######################################################################

reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v "PagingFiles" /t "Reg_Multi_SZ" /s ">" /d "%LW1%:\pagefile.sys %mini1% %maxi1%>%LW2%:\pagefile.sys %mini2% %maxi2%" /f

goto Page9

rem ######################################################################
rem Keine Auslagerungsdatei
rem ######################################################################


:Leer
Echo Wollen sie die Auslagerungsdatei entfernen??
Echo 1 Ja
Echo 2 Nein (Beenden)
Echo 3 Zurueck Zur Hauptauswahl
set /p eingabe=
 if %eingabe% == 1 goto Leer1
 if %eingabe% == 2 goto end
 if %eingabe% == 3 goto menue
 if NOT %eingabe% == 1 goto fehler 
 if NOT %eingabe% == 2 goto fehler 
 if NOT %eingabe% == 3 goto fehler
:Leer1
reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /v "PagingFiles" /t "Reg_Multi_SZ" /s ">" /d " " /f


goto Page9

echo ######################################################################
echo #                     Fertig                                         #
echo ######################################################################


rem ######################################################################
rem Fehler anzeige
rem ######################################################################


:fehler1
echo Fehler
echo Eine Benoetigte Variable ist nicht definiert.
echo Fehler
echo Springe Zurueck Zur Hauptauswahl
goto menue

:fehler2
echo Fehler
echo Die Benoetigte Variable ist Falsch.
echo Aus sicherheit wird das Tool beendet.
echo Fehler
pause
goto end

:fehler3
echo Fehler !!!!
echo Einen Buchstaben eingeben, keine Zahl !!!!!
echo Fehler !!!!
echo Aus sicherheit wird das Tool beendet.
echo Fehler
pause
goto end

:fehler4
echo Fehler !!!!
echo Eine Zahl eingeben, keinen Buchstaben oder anderes !!!!!
echo Fehler !!!!
echo Aus sicherheit wird das Tool beendet.
echo Fehler
pause
goto end

:Page9
Echo Zum uebernehmen neustarten:
Echo 1 Ja
Echo 2 Nein
set /p eingabe=

 if %eingabe% == 1 goto Page10
 if %eingabe% == 2 goto end
 if %eingabe% ==  goto end

:Page10
shutdown.exe -r -t 0

 :end
```


----------



## FCKW36 (21. April 2014)

@ Deep

Okay, dachte mir, dass das dann langsamer wird. Dann lasse ich das lieber, sonst geht ja der Witz an der SSD i.wie verloren.

@ Gordon

Welche Folgen hat das kleinermachen, was passiert mit deiner Anwendung

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. April 2014)

pagefile.sys Datei hat wenig Einfluss wenn die Größe geändert wird, sie wird meistens nur bei Installationen genutzt.


----------



## Jared566 (22. April 2014)

Beobachte doch einfach mal deine RAM Auslastung beim Zocken / Arbeiten.

Wenn du dann immer 2GB Ram frei hast, würde ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf 1-2GB runterschrauben .. Es ist dann nämlich sehr unwahrscheinlich das PC mal auslagert


----------

